# Gold Veil Ram



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, i bought my mom one today it was the last one in the tank and i remebered someone saying they stay small, so i bought it for $9.95 at my LFS, now all i need to know is some information about them he is maybe an inch long right now and fights with the betta, and the chases the silver dollars, stays clear of the parrot though and i dont blame the little guy, So any information would be really appriciated..
Thanks


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

You can start here.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

I'd watch him with that parrot. The parrot will get large enough to hurt the ram. Rams are not tough, though they think they are.


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

the parrot is an adult and doesnt even hurt guppies... she is done growing and is a weird fishy...


----------

